# Another update for snowolf....



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Get your front knee out over the front of the board more and drive, this get you the look, and feel of what you want. don't be so stagnate on the board...watch skateboarders pump their legs and make turns..upper body drives too.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

which knee is more sore I would guess the left??? Wolf or others may be able to notice more but what is the angle of your binding on your front foot. Hard to tell but it looked very shallow or nearly perpendicular to the board maybe 9 degrees???
If that is the case would it be better to open up that front binding angle to help take some pressure off the front knee. 
If it's not the front knee then I'm way off and ignore my poor observation. 

Hope your enjoying, looks like a nice hill that's for sure. Keep at it!!!


----------



## tlake2568 (Dec 22, 2011)

Not sure if this would help you at all, but if your having an issue with bending your knees, try adjusting the forward lean on your bindings. If you set it to have a little bit of forward lean, it will force you to bend more, and make your board more responsive... 
I did this yesterday, and oh boy did I improve alot..


----------



## Death (Oct 21, 2010)

You're just leaning/shifting your body into those turns instead of digging your edge in and actually bending and carving. You don't need your legs bent fully between those transitions, but definitely during them.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

if you don't mind me chiming in,i'm also in my second season but the one thing i've got better at is the carving part. i had pointers from my neighbor who is a 15 year snowboard instructor up here in our mountain. he told and showed me to actually push your shin down on your front foot to initiate toeside turn and slowly drop your forward knee then your back knee like your about to kneel down as soon as you feel the turn of the board and your going across the fall line.at the same time keep your upper body straight.one thing i notice is that you are only using a small part of the run. you need to go across futher so you can actually feel the carve. the amount of area you are using is mainly for dynamic skidded turns or cross-over or under turns. If possible,a less crowded day might be better so you can actually go across without fear of getting hit by others.i hope this helps you out too and along with others input.have fun:thumbsup:


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

ok my bad,we do agree that she does need more room to do carve turns.i have to do that just to feel how carving feels.i guess dynamic carving advice would come later once she get the basic carving down.


----------



## metric (Jan 16, 2011)

I agree with Snowolf about using your board at more of an angle to start getting a feel for how it 'grabs' the snow. Right now you are going between slipping on your heel and toe edges instead of transitioning smoothly between turns.

The point that you are at in your progression is where I started to get more comfortable riding a little faster and realizing how much smoother it is to turn when you get some speed. Find a nice wide piste, get some speed and start making some really wide turns utilizing the tilt of your board.

I noticed you're also somewhat in the back seat, which is causing you to force the turns and sometimes go into whipping the board around with your back foot.


----------

